# Marble Delta/Crowntail Spawn Log



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay so I have conditioned these guys for 2 weeks and they are ready to breed. Even though they are petco bettas, my petco is really good. They are about 5 months old. They flare the heck out of each other but the male isn't much of a bubblenest builder. Pics l8ter. Haven't introduced them yet.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

If you float the female in a jar or see-thru cup next to whatever you have for the male to build a nest under he should start making a bubblenest. If that doesn't work I will tape a small mirror next to the nest site. That way he'll think he has competition. I'll send something from my secret spawning bag of tricks with your fish order to help with the spawning. Shhhh!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow, that's a beautiful betta! from petco? that's truly amazing! XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

and...by the way what will the fry look like if the father is super delta and mom is a crowntail?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks chard56. ya I tried that and i even have another male in the tank through a divider but still no bubblenest. I have had one spawn without a nest but then he ate all the eggs. what should i do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautifuk fish!!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

if he wont build a nest when he sees her, he may not be ready to breed or doesn't like her. i had the same problem. if you put her in the tank with him so he can touch her, then take her out like 5 minutes later and put her next to the tank. he might start building a nest then. this is how mine did. good luck with breeding. i just conditioned both my females and my male for like 3-4 weeks and I still cannot get them to breed. it is hopeless with me.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! He came from Petco! He is gorgeous!! Good luck withthe spawning! I hope all goes well.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

If the fry have a 180 degree spread to their tail they will be Halfsuns otherwise they would be considered Combtails. Spawning the offspring together will bring back various degrees of Crowntails and Deltas. I put my pair in the breeding tank with the male loose and the female in a cup an hour or two before lights out at night. 15 minutes before lights out I let the female out of the cup and leave her all night. Unless you can watch them I suggest you take her out until you can watch them to be sure they won't fight too much and injure one another. If I am able to be there I leave them together and usually they spawn that day or the next. Once the male has eggs to take care of he will start building a better nest. This is were my special ingredient comes in. It stimulates their spawning and nest, egg and fry tending instincts. It also makes the bubbles sticky as to hold together better.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

let me guess it is IAL. I have wanted to get some so badly but not even the betta specialist store has one. And thanks for the comments about my male. He is a lucky find. DEfinatly a marble. He went from being cellophane, to cellophane with red splashes, and now he is getting black with blue rays.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so i uncupped her and they went right over to each other and flared at the same time. First he nipped her then they flared again and she nipped him. Now he is chasing her. Her fins arent clamped. Thats a good sign. Good so far. No damage to fins or scales it seems. She isn't barred up because she is a marble cambodian and most of her body is flesh colored, but she is huge and full of eggs. Is this sounding good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

So far so good. Just be sure it doesn't turn into a fin shredding fight. And no to IAL. Actually it's oak leaf tea. I raised 15 fry to adulthood in '09 from about 14 spawns. The males would eat the eggs and or fry. This last year I have raised over 500 and have several hundred still growing out because of the spawning tea.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks so much chard. my only pair ever to spawn ever, the father ate all the eggs.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll send you a bag with instructions for next time.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry I havent updated but I postponed their breedeing for my bday but now they are back in together with some help thanks to chard and they seem even better than all my other bettas. Bet they will spawn by the morning.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are chasing each other but not nipping. and it isnt consistent chasing. he chases her and then she hides and he goes back to his styrofoam cup with his small nest and continues to work on it until she comes back out and the whole thing starts again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's almost like she's coming out of hiding and asking him "Are you ready yet?" And he's like "no! Go away and leave me alone!" lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my suggestion...
Keep the activity around the tank to a minimum. If possible, cover the tank so the fish cannot get startled by sudden movements outside the tank. 
If the male considers the tank is an unsafe enviroment for the fry, he might end up eating the eggs. 
I've found that giving them privacy is very helpful. Of course we want to look and I still peek in to watch but I restrain myself from taking pictures, as hard as that can be sometimes.
Best of luck!


----------

